# My 1st Rhinestone Test



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

I happened to be in a craft store with my wife and they sold hotfix stones. Here are my results...I placed them by hand...pressed them on to Paropy for the star ends and middle..the Letters are thermoflex. Shirt is Bella 100% cotton..ribbed..(for your pleasure)..lol..


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Nice job. It looks great!


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

And now you are hooked, right? Be careful...."rhinestoning" can be addictive.
It's often so much fun you forget you are working.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, it looks really nice  I agree they are alot of fun


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes..I can't wait to venture more into it...


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice. Well to the sparkly side of life.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Looks Nice.

Did you try washing/drying shirt to see if they stay on the shirt?

I asked as I did a shirt using some rhinestuds I got from Walmart. I affixed them onto the shirt OVER vinyl design. By the end of the day they were falling off. Never got to wash it. The ones that remained I picked at them and they eventually just fell off the shirt.

Of course I didn't know exact ly how long to heat set them, etc. so that could be the problem. It may be better using a heating tool as I used a heat press.

So just wanted to suggest you test their staying power as it looks like you may have some stones on the vinyl part of the design.

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah...it's vinyl under the stones..this shirt I've given to my cousin..in KY...and she will give me results of the testing and whatnot. Family are the best for these kinda things!


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

That looks sharp Td, Ive put xillions on thermoflex and washed 1/2 doz. time and they still seem strong tho' not the same material,Im sure they will hold. Can you tell us the results when you hear?


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Of course.


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats! Looks good!


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

nice job


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks Great,, we are here to help ya,, 
MMM


----------

